# Naughty.Bear.XBOX360-COMPLEX



## T-hug (Jun 20, 2010)

Summary:
_Naughty Bear is an action video game featuring a unique blend of comic mischief and shamefully bad behavior. Players will take on the role of Naughty Bear, a bear driven to seek vengeance after the other bears don't invite him to the big birthday party. Scorned for the last time, Naughty Bear becomes hell bent on manipulating and terrorizing the blissful bears inhabiting the Island of Perfection. Featuring an array of weapons, objects and scare tactics, gamers strive to earn Naughty Points as they inflict physical and psychological harm on Naughty Bear's enemies. This all-new scare-based points system means players will win the most rewards for being deviant and maniacal. The variety allows for a completely new experience every time players pick up a controller and the ill-fated bears become more difficult to harass and terrorize as the game progresses._


```
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ - C O M P L E X -
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? ??? ????????
???????????ÂÂ???????????? ??????????????? ??????????Ì?ÂÂ?????????? ????ÂÂÂÂ???
??????ÂÂ???ÂÂ??????ÂÂ???? ?????ÂÂ???ÂÂ??? ?????ÂÂÌ??Ì?ÂÂ?????ÂÂ??? Ì???¦ÂÂ???
??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??????ÂÂ???? ?????ÂÂ???ÂÂ??? ?????ÂÂÌ??Ì?ÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÌ???¦ÂÂÌ??¦
??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??????ÂÂ???? ?????ÂÂ???ÂÂ??? ????? Ì??¦Ì?ÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????ÂÂ???
??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??????ÂÂ???? ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??? ?????ÂÂ?ÂÂ??ÂÂ??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????
??????ÂÂ???? ??????ÂÂ???? ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??? ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ???Ì?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????ÂÂÌ??
??????ÂÂ???? ??????ÂÂ???? ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??? ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ???Ì?ÂÂ??? ????¦ÂÂ???
???????????? ???????????? ?????ÂÂ ??????? ?????ÂÂ??????????Ì?????? Ì???? ???
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? ??????????
ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???
ÂÂÂÂ ? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ P R E S E N T SÂÂ :ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂNaughty BearÂÂ(c) 505 Gamestreet
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ RegionÂÂÂÂÂÂ: Region FreeÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Languages: English 
ÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂSizeÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ: 1 DVDÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ GenreÂÂÂÂ: ActionÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ PlatformÂÂÂÂ: XBOX 360ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂDateÂÂÂÂ : June 2010ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?

ÂÂRelease Info:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ÂÂ
ÂÂNaughtyBear is a grisly psychopath slicing a path of manipulation and terror 
ÂÂacross a cartoon world of otherwise blissful teddy bears on the Island of 
ÂÂPerfection. The other bears have gotten away with blaming NaughtyBear for
ÂÂeverything that has gone wrong on the island-until now. NaughtyBear tells 
ÂÂthe tale of one demented teddy bear's ruthless efforts to torment and 
ÂÂharass the inhabitants of the Island of Perfection. Gamers will engage 
ÂÂin sadistic scuffles with hapless stuffed animals from all corners of 
ÂÂthe toy box, waging psychological warfare on unsuspecting victims.
ÂÂ 

ÂÂNotes:
ÂÂ~~~~~~~
ÂÂhere to stay ...ÂÂ


ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂEnjoy This Fine COMPLEX ReleaseÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?? bmx!
```

Screens:


Spoiler



















74x100MB
REGION FREE!

[-EDIT-]

lol: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOcc0Lgq9wg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87m8WpRoY24...feature=channel


----------



## laurenz (Jun 20, 2010)

pedo bear anyone?


----------



## iamthemilkman (Jul 3, 2010)

Man, this game blows. $35 down the drain, lol.


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 4, 2010)

iamthemilkman said:
			
		

> Man, this game blows. $35 down the drain, lol.


I was thinking of buying it for me PS3, how is it?


----------



## iamthemilkman (Jul 4, 2010)

GameWinner said:
			
		

> iamthemilkman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not good. Every environment looks the same. Every mission plays out basically the same exact way. It's Manhunt-lite. I know that may sound interesting, but it doesn't work. Stealth is incredibly basic and limited. Movement and combat are both completely wonky -- and it's very annoying once the bears play the hit and run game. Also, the camera is a mess.


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Aug 3, 2010)

This will go well with the upcoming Yogi Bear movie, which is sure to be bad as well.


----------

